# Anyone know what this bolt hole is for?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> ...found this hole for a bolt ... Anyone know what it might be for?


I can't help myself..............................................a bolt?:1poke:


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Bahahahahahahaha, touche


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Haha nah but let us know how the throttle body spacer treats you. I know typically those things are considered snake oil but I saw BNR offers one so it would be interesting to see some controlled testing done on one of our cars since they don't offer anything in the way of dyno charts, testing, etc.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Will do. I bought it because....why not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> Installing throttle body spacer and found this hole for a bolt just to the passenger side towards the front of the car of the throttle body. Anyone know what it might be for?


Speculating, it may be for a different model which uses that same engine. I don't have a gen2 Cruze to check, so I can't say for sure. But in my experience with cars, mostly GM, there are typically several unused but tapped holes on/around the engine. 

Doug

.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Will do. Bought it because why not, also, it had two threaded ports for easy install of boost gauge and water injection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Haha nah but let us know how the throttle body spacer treats you. I know typically those things are considered snake oil but I saw BNR offers one so it would be interesting to see some controlled testing done on one of our cars since they don't offer anything in the way of dyno charts, testing, etc.


I can’t speak of it performance-wise, but I do hear a bit more gulp from the intake, it’s a tad louder (which is why I did all the turbo noise upgrades), so I like it. Also, the tap for the vacuum/boost gauge makes the use of the gauge so nice and easy, and it works phenomenally well even with a 22 dollar JDM gauge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> Iamantman said:
> 
> 
> > Haha nah but let us know how the throttle body spacer treats you. I know typically those things are considered snake oil but I saw BNR offers one so it would be interesting to see some controlled testing done on one of our cars since they don't offer anything in the way of dyno charts, testing, etc.
> ...


Ah I forgot about the taps on the throttle body spacer. Yeah that's really helpful and a great spot to monitor boost so that's probably worth the 60 bucks alone. 

I'd imagine it might help a tad at high rpm (like 1-5hp) but I wouldnt think anyone would notice anything with their seat of the pants gauge ?

These engines are just designed so efficiently now it's tough to squeeze more out of them with something that simple.

The question that always arises though is if it was that easy to make 5 more hp and get a few more mpgs then why wouldnt they do that from the factory?

Ya got any pics of the install Scrubby?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> The question that always arises though is if it was that easy to make 5 more hp and get a few more mpgs then why wouldnt they do that from the factory?


Emissions. I don't pretend to understand all the details, but there are cases where the emissions go up even though the fuel consumption is going down. I know, it's counter intuitive, but sometimes the pollution output goes up even tho less fuel is being burned.

Wear rate may be another reason. Maybe the chance of worn rings or burnt valves goes up with the increased HP.

Doug

.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

It’s easy as pie. Take off engine cover and weird heat absorbing foam thing (why the **** is that there?) You pull the clip back that holds on charge pipe, it can’t fly away. PulI clip and remove plastic connector from throttle body. Four bolts, one on each corner, all facing you, unbolt. Take out. If you are installing a boost gauge or water/methanol injection kit, put those taps in now. If you use a 90 degree brass elbow, make sure it will clear the outside of the spacer. Otherwise install plugs on spacer provided by BNR. Flat side down/plenum side up (not that you’ll be able to see it, but the BNR print on spacer is rightside up, you want the taps facing the rear of the car. Use new Allen head bolts provided by BNR. Put back together. Easy as pie. 15 minute install. Also, be smart and buy good permatex high performance thread sealing for all fitting connections to gauges/injections.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Excellent. That looks like a breeze. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Addendum: you do not have to unbolt charge pipe from side of block, or remove entirely. I just pulled the hose that is sitting in a open plastic clip to the right of the engine block, on top of charge pipe, out of the clip. The lifted the charge pipe up and pulled back toward me to rest with the lip of the charge pipe sitting on a bolt on the valve cover. You will need a 7 or 8 mm wrench/socket ( can’t remember which ), and the bolts provided by BNR are Allen head.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

cool cool. I forgot to ask before. Looks like you used a 90 degree brass adapter on yours. Got a size for that or link?


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I just went to Lowe’s and brought the spacer with me and picked out what I needed. Be careful with 90 degree coming right out of the spacer because it’ll hit the corners, the corners bulge out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> I just went to Lowe’s and brought the spacer with me and picked out what I needed. Be careful with 90 degree coming right out of the spacer because it’ll hit the corners, the corners bulge out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah ok gotcha. It looked like yours was a 90 in the pic is why I asked.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

It is a 90. I had assembled the whole fitting for the hose size i hade. Due to what they had at Lowe’s I ended up with like five or six fittings all together. I put them all together with permatex high performance thread sealant and then had to take it all apart because it wouldn’t fit over the corner bulges of the spacer, lol. So I tightened on the 90 all the way, and then set it at an upward angle so I could put the rest of the fittings on. Looks a little ridiculous, but it’s fully functional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh hahah ok no prob. Thanks!


----------

